# Dewalt planer cart



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I recently purchased a dewalt 735 planer and have been researching tool stands or perhaps a flip-top cart. I'm wondering from your collective expertise how wise it would be to put this 90+ pound tool on a cart with a rotating top, with perhaps a bench top router table on the other side. Is 90+ pounds too much for such a rotating arrangement? Thanks for your ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not sure how easy it will be to flip the DeWalt 735 without removing the rear dust cover so you can close the outfeed table.

I have mine on a fixed HTC stand.

From a weight perspective, you should be able to make it strong enough for 90 lbs. I would increase the width around the bearing.

Paul Gillespie has a good build thread on this type of cart.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/flip-top-tool-cart-build-43915/


----------



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave. That is the exact cart I was looking at. I'm glad the planer extension tables were mentioned because I don't have those (hello Santa???), but will definitely have to include those in the design. The steel rod pivot is also a good idea.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I made that same flip top cart. Works great. 735 on one side and the same Ridgid belt sander on the other side. I used two small bungee cords wrapped around the handle to hook to the infeed/outfeed tables. I have a 90* elbow fixed to the dust extractor port. 

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/65047_498992003456831_170137155_n.jpg


----------

